# DS LITE!!!!!!!!!



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 11, 2006)

I was just at Wal Mart, and I saw the DS Lite!  I also read the Nintendo Power Magazine there, and it said it was supposed to be released today!  Yay!  The DS Lite is now out!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 11, 2006)

Congratulations on going to Walmart, thank you for making a thread about it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2006)

It's not fair that peopl who buy a DS now will get all the new stuff at the same price that we got are old version.     

  			  Oh well...


----------



## Copper (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah its kind of annoying since now I want it but I'm still not going to get it my DS works perfectly so no need.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2006)

I just bought one!    
^_^			  Thats right kids! It looks really awesome! And I even compared it to my Brother's DS screen, its about 4 times brighter. If anyone has like...questions about it or something, you can PM me.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm still having trouble understanding how remakes of handhelds, like the DS Lite, sell so phenomenonly well, at least in Japan.  I mean, look at the Gameboy Advance SP; I believe that it sold more than the normal Gameboy Advance, and people that owned the normal GBA bought an SP... The same thing is happening with the DS Lite.  People in Japan who already had a normal DS fought others to get their hands on a Lite... I don't know, this is kind of beyond me.

I understand that Nintendo is making these remakes because they sell so well, but I think they should at least improve the hardware somewhat.  The brightness levels aren't worth another $130, in my opinion, if you own a normal DS.  If the person who's getting a Lite doesn't own a normal DS, then that's fine... But I really don't understand how people can be hyped over basically the same system with a few tweaks when they already have the same system; it just looks differently.

Perhaps if Nintendo added a built-in Opera browser into the DS Lite then maybe it would be worth that money, although that's still debatable... I hope Nintendo doesn't continue to remake their handhelds without any hardware changes...

I know that I'm not getting a DS Lite because I already have a normal DS, and I don't see why I should spend another $130 on basically the same thing, with just a few cosmetic changes...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 11, 2006)

Bul, that's exactly how I feel.  Everything you mentioned I would've mentioned.  Why is Nintendo doing this?  These...these remakes of pefectly fine systems.  GBA > SP, ok the Lite may be a little better than the DS, but still...Nintendo shouldn't be doing this...it's too much of a risk.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm still having trouble understanding how remakes of handhelds, like the DS Lite, sell so phenomenonly well, at least in Japan.  I mean, look at the Gameboy Advance SP; I believe that it sold more than the normal Gameboy Advance, and people that owned the normal GBA bought an SP... The same thing is happening with the DS Lite.  People in Japan who already had a normal DS fought others to get their hands on a Lite... I don't know, this is kind of beyond me.
> 
> I understand that Nintendo is making these remakes because they sell so well, but I think they should at least improve the hardware somewhat.  The brightness levels aren't worth another $130, in my opinion, if you own a normal DS.  If the person who's getting a Lite doesn't own a normal DS, then that's fine... But I really don't understand how people can be hyped over basically the same system with a few tweaks when they already have the same system; it just looks differently.
> 
> ...


 ...I agree with you, but I know a bit of why people (like me) buy the, what I like to call, "the re-runs". 

Because eventually, everyone will have them. Then the people who don't have them are going to want them too. Thats the way I see it. 

Another example is the Pokemon Crystal and Pokemon Emerald versions. They are both re-runs of the previous games. Well, what can we say? Nintendo likes Re-runs.  :wacko: 

But I completely understand your way of thinking Bul, and PKMN.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2006)

But like they said at E3 they want to take risks. 

Also Bul the Sp was a big step forward due to the fact that you could actually see due to the built in light. The worm lights for the GBA was really annoying. Now the DS Lite isn't just all about the Lightness. It has a few more hours exteneded, better graphics, already charged when you buy it unlike the Regular DS and also the Lite is re-arranged for everyones convience.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 11, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pokemon is a game, sytems are different.  You can be a big time Pokemon fan, but it's practically impossible to be a "system" fan.  See you don't even use the word system fan. It's not natural...


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> But like they said at E3 they want to take risks.
> 
> Also Bul the Sp was a big step forward due to the fact that you could actually see due to the built in light. The worm lights for the GBA was really annoying. Now the DS Lite isn't just all about the Lightness. It has a few more hours exteneded, better graphics, already charged when you buy it unlike the Regular DS and also the Lite is re-arranged for everyones convience.


 Oh jeez, I agree with you too, Odd. 

As an owner of the DS and the DS lite, I will say this: The DS lite has a brighter screen, and looks 100% cooler than the regular DS. Plus, I hear if you buy it at Best Buy, you get a free Brain Age game (Unfortunately, I bought mine at Toys R Us). People, I have mixed feelings about the DS lite, but now that I think about it, I prefer the DS lite over the DS. 

@PKMN- Its not really a "system fan"...I guess in a way its more like an "overly overly overly obsessed Nintendo Fan"  :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Xemnas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well of course you wouldn't be a system fan you would be a Nintendo fan. But you do have a point PKMN.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 11, 2006)

If you're not buying it look here. Or here. Or here.

But only if you have enough money.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2006)

Haha...Shadow, if I didnt have a DS lite, I would probably be convinced to buy one from just that first video.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 11, 2006)

My best friend has one. Its awesome.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> @PKMN- Its not really a "system fan"...I guess in a way its more like an "overly overly overly obsessed Nintendo Fan"  :lol:


 Not true.  A Nintendo fanboy just has to be a big fan.  You don't need to have a remake of a system.  Why in the first place did they release a DS, when they were releasing a Lite later on? Nintendo should stop and start making new systems.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 12, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Xemnas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhhh...PKMN, I know that a Nintendo fanboy just has to be a big fan. Thats why I said "overly overly overly obsessed Nintendo fan". For instance, they are so obsessed that they buy every system and every game Nintendo ever releases.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

So, whoever has a Lite is a bigger fan than me?    
:huh:			 

Do you have a SNES? (i'm talking to people with lites)


----------



## Grawr (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah I have a SNES. But just because the people with the lites are obsessed, it doesnt really mean they are more of a fan than you. I should have just said "Overly overly overly obsessed with Nintendo" and not "Overly overly overly obsessed Nintendo fan". You can be obsessed with Nintendo, and still not be as big of a fan as some other kid. Obsession is different from being a fan...in very few ways.  :yes:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

...I'm obsessed with Nintendo...people who have a DS and bought a Lite may be obsessed but mostly their not using common sense .


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 12, 2006)

i might get a lite.....but i would trade in my old ds


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] If you're not buying it look here. Or here. Or here.

But only if you have enough money. [/quote]
 Nothing you show me will convince me to spend $130 on another DS when i just got mine fixed :|


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

unless I get my full 150 dollars for a DS back, or at least 130, then I'll buy a Lite, but probably not.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> unless I get my full 150 dollars for a DS back, or at least 130, then I'll buy a Lite, but probably not.


 i dont think anyone will give you $130 for a used DS... so yeah, you can forget it.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2006)

I got a Lite and I'm loving it. You can use it in the car without any light problems.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] If you're not buying it look here. Or here. Or here.
> 
> But only if you have enough money.


Nothing you show me will convince me to spend $130 on another DS when i just got mine fixed :| [/quote]
 Well, I'm not getting it, but that's because I find it looks unneccessary, like the SP.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Jun 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> ...I'm obsessed with Nintendo...people who have a DS and bought a Lite may be obsessed but mostly their not using common sense .


 Well, thats not entirely true in my opinion. If you watch the videos that Shadow linked to us, you will see that the DS lite screen is really bright and brings out more color than the original DS. So we are using common sense. We (people with DS lites) happen to think that a brighter screen, and more comfortable feel is worth 130 dollars. So don't say we arent using common sense, because thats not true. We just think differently than you do, thats all.


----------



## Avenger (Jun 13, 2006)

I have the DS lite! I just got it yesturday (June 11th) which is the first day it came out    
^_^			 

well my birthday was june 10th so...i saved my money for it, and it is definetly worth it. all ur old DS games will have better color, light, confort, it will feel alot different.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 13, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 13, 2006)

NO! There's no point.. I mean, it's a DS clone with 'better lighting'. Ooohhhh, ahhh... :|


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2006)

Playing your DS out in the sun can be annoying. I think the DS Lite looks cool.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Playing your DS out in the sun can be annoying. I think the DS Lite looks cool.


 That's why you use the brightness level thing. If you have it at 4 while playing outside it looks exactly like a normal ds would inside.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 13, 2006)

"Buy the new DS Lite so you can play outside!" >_>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 13, 2006)

lol XD
its like buying a $1000 TV... then sell it for $500, and get the same one exept it looks better and has 4 brightness levels... sounds stupid doesn't it?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 13, 2006)

Would you anti-DS lite people calm down? Jeez, WE (koehler, myself, Odd, and others that like DS lites) think that a cooler look and a brighter screen with 4 levels of brightness sounds fun. You disagree, and thats O.K., but watch what you say, alright? Please explain your opinion without saying things like "it sounds stupid" or "Buy the new DS lite so you can play outside >_>" because your pretty much just trying to start arguments. We think the DS lite is a great idea.  :yes:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm saying its cool, and is better,  but its not worth getting a new one.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'm saying its cool, and is better,  but its not worth getting a new one.


 Yup.  It's just not worth it.  I spent more money on DS, so I wouldn't really gain money...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea guys we know the Lite is out but somebody just close this already. I've seen enough arguments already.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah.  It'd be best if we close this topic because I've seen enough arguments already.  I just wanted to let ya'll know that the Lite was out, not to argue about.  (No pressure against anyone.) And yes, please watch what you say.  Just because some of you don't like the Lite, doesn't mean you gotta argue about it.  (Again, no pressure against anyone.)  But yeah, let's close this topic before anything gets a bit more ugly in here.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually we're supposed to post our opinions about it...you can't just expect 100% positive replies at a forum.  A forum is for sharing your opinion not 100% being nice and  stuff...hope that helps your view on how a forum is...

Also, I think it is very unnecessary that this thread should be locked. It's perfectly on topic.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 15, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Actually we're supposed to post our opinions about it...you can't just expect 100% positive replies at a forum.  A forum is for sharing your opinion not 100% being nice and  stuff...hope that helps your view on how a forum is...
> 
> Also, I think it is very unnecessary that this thread should be locked. It's perfectly on topic.


 Your right, PKMN. But people can say *negative* and *positive* things without saying *offensive* things.  <_<


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 23, 2006)

yea i might get ds lite for christmas!


----------

